# Controlling Dish receiver in AUX mode



## jlmnjem (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the AUX mode of my 20.0 IR remote programmed to control my A/V receiver, but I only need to be able to turn it on/off, turn the volume up/down, and to mute. I would like all of the other functions to control the Dish receiver just as it does in SAT mode. Can this be done, and if so, how?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

jlmnjem said:


> I have the AUX mode of my 20.0 IR remote programmed to control my A/V receiver, but I only need to be able to turn it on/off, turn the volume up/down, and to mute. I would like all of the other functions to control the Dish receiver just as it does in SAT mode. Can this be done, and if so, how?


Have you tried programming the IR codes from another DISH remote into the Aux?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely!! The default setup for remotes is for the volume control to default to TV mode when it is programmed to a TV, even when in SAT or VCR mode. The AUX mode, when programmed, will control volume on the auxiliary equipment.

In AUX Mode Volume Override, the volume control defaults to the AUX mode instead of TV mode. In this mode, you cannot access TV volume at all. This is for customers who wish to use their TV as a monitor and control all volume through their stereo system.

Remote: 
1. Press and hold AUX mode button until all mode buttons light up 
2. Press # 
3. Press VOLUME UP 
4. Press 0 
5. Press #


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just to clarify - what Mary suggested would change the volume controls so that when in SAT mode it would control the AUX volume instead of the TV volume. You would have to change to AUX mode briefly to turn the A/V receiver on/off. But then go back to SAT mode and the volume would continue to work. Not exactly what you're looking for, but probably an acceptable solution.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That works great. That is something that did not think could be done.


----------



## jlmnjem (Jun 26, 2011)

As mentioned, I don't want to use my A/V receiver all the time since I usually just use my TV. However, whenever I watch a movie and use the A/V receiver for the surround sound effect, I want to be able to use the DVR controls, guide, info, etc. without having to switch back and forth between SAT and AUX.

Where would I find the code for the Dish Network DVR? The DirecTV code is listed in the manual, but one for Dish isn't listed (for obvious reasons).


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, that is different. You weren't completely clear in the first post. 

The standard 622/722 receiver manual does show how to control a second receiver in AUX mode on page 87, but I'm not sure it helps. I tried doing that and then just learning the volume commands on top of that code on mine, but couldn't get it to work.

That being said, it could be done if you just learn all the commands (pages 85-85) in AUX mode, but you would need another Dish remote to do it. You could learn the Power, Volume and Mute from the AV remote, and then everything else from another Dish remote. Probably the most complex way to do it, but it's the only way I can think of.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

gtal98 said:


> OK, that is different. You weren't completely clear in the first post.
> 
> The standard 622/722 receiver manual does show how to control a second receiver in AUX mode on page 87, but I'm not sure it helps. I tried doing that and then just learning the volume commands on top of that code on mine, but couldn't get it to work.
> 
> That being said, it could be done if you just learn all the commands (pages 85-85) in AUX mode, but you would need another Dish remote to do it. You could learn the Power, Volume and Mute from the AV remote, and then everything else from another Dish remote. Probably the most complex way to do it, but it's the only way I can think of.


That was post #2 in this thread.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol: Yeah, kinda forgot about that when replying to the later comments.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

How can you reverse Mary's suggestion and return the remote back to default?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

dontech said:


> How can you reverse Mary's suggestion and return the remote back to default?


Disable Aux Mode Volume Override

Press and hold TV mode button until all mode buttons light up 
1. Press # 
2. Press VOLUME UP 
3. Press 0 
4. Press #

Hope this helps!!


----------



## StevenL (Aug 4, 2011)

MaryB you are fantastic. Your Aux, #, Volume up, 0, #, post really helped. Do you have a magic aux code for my dish 20.0 control that will turn my Yamaha RX-665 Amp off? I have one that turns it on, volume, and mute, but off does not work.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

StevenL said:


> MaryB you are fantastic. Your Aux, #, Volume up, 0, #, post really helped. Do you have a magic aux code for my dish 20.0 control that will turn my Yamaha RX-665 Amp off? I have one that turns it on, volume, and mute, but off does not work.


Does your Yamaha have a separate button for OFF? If it does you can teach it to the 20.0.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

StevenL said:


> MaryB you are fantastic. Your Aux, #, Volume up, 0, #, post really helped. Do you have a magic aux code for my dish 20.0 control that will turn my Yamaha RX-665 Amp off? I have one that turns it on, volume, and mute, but off does not work.


My onkyo is the same way. In aux mode my dish remote turns ON my receiver, volume, mute but will NOT turn off my receiver. My onkyo only has one on/off button so i am not sure why it wont turn off with the dish remote.


----------



## StevenL (Aug 4, 2011)

boba said:


> Does your Yamaha have a separate button for OFF? If it does you can teach it to the 20.0.


No, my Yamaha rx- 665 has only one power button that turns it both on and off.


----------

